# Dogtra charger problem



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

My Dogtra charger seems to have stopped working. I tried it without any of the splitters on it, to check that that wasn't the issue, I have tried several outlets that I know work. I have tried two different collars, and the light doesn't come on with either to say it is charging.

Does anyone know if I can by some other charger I could by at a hardware store or some such thing that will fit the Dogtra collars? Or do I have to wait to have something new sent from Dogtra?

I am kind of pissed, but I am blond, and no longer have the instruction manual, so I might be missing something obvious?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

When I plug in my Dogtra a red light comes on the collar and transmitter. Sounds like your charger is DOA.

The charger runs at 12 volts, so you need a charger at 12 volts that has the same type of connector. I've seen chargers on ebay or of course you can get them from the dogtra store which has pretty fast shipping.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Dogtra has the owners manuals online to download on there website.

We usually have a few in stock, as they do stop working after a few years.

Your cheapest and fastest bet is to go to The Source, or radioshack, and have them make you one custom. Should run you about $22 plus tax.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Your cheapest and fastest bet is to go to The Source, or radioshack, and have them make you one custom. Should run you about $22 plus tax.


Cool, I just have to drive 3 hours one way to get to one of those stores. #-o

Ahhh, small town livin'


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had that problem before (well, a client has) and it was the charger. Luckily theirs was less than a year old and they replaced it for free (well, after I had to pay to ship the dunk one back).


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Uncle Lou in 10...9...8...7...


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

You should be able to find a multi plug 12 volt charger at a local hardware store that has multiple ends to fit different things they work good for many things or you may already have something that fits from something else like your modem or an external hardrive ext. your charger might still work it could be a burnt out light I'd try leaving it plugged in overnight to be sure also a tool repair shop may fix it for you.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carlos Machado said:


> You should be able to find a multi plug 12 volt charger at a local hardware store that has multiple ends to fit different things they work good for many things or you may already have something that fits from something else like your modem or an external hardrive ext. your charger might still work it could be a burnt out light I'd try leaving it plugged in overnight to be sure also a tool repair shop may fix it for you.


Great success. My programable radio has the same kind of charger!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like you solved the problem? 

I don't know how often you use your Dogtra, but one thing to keep in mind is if you don't use it all the time, you need to make sure you charge it up when the battery runs down:

http://www.dogtra.com/ 

If the unit will be stored unused for an extended period of time, we recommend fully charging the batteries every 2 months to maintain the batteries


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad I could help.


----------

